# Und wieder ein Wow-Ruckel Thread



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

Also liebe Community,

ich hab folgendes problem:

World of warcraft ruckelt bei mir auf ziemlich unangenehme Weise und ich versuche bereits seit Monaten eine Lösung zu finden.

Erstmal was zu meinen System:
Prozessor Intel Dual Core E8400 2x 3Ghz
4GB Ram DDR2 Speicher
Nvidia 9600GT 512MB RAM
500GB Festplattenspeicher
und Windows Vista 64bit-Version

Das ruckeln äußert sich wie folgt:
Nachdem ich das Spiel starte läuft es konstant mit 75FPS (Fenstermodus) und 75-150FPS (vollbildmodus). Soweit so gut ist ja nicht stören, jedoch wird das Spiel nach kurzer Zeit langsamer und verringert die Rate bei beiden Modi auf 40-50FPS in Azeroth und 20-40 in der scherbenwelt (dort anfangs 37,5), wobei das Speil deutlich zu ruckeln beginnt.
Egal ob die Settings auf Ultra oder relativ niedrig sind das Problem tritt unverändert auf.
Selbst Veränderungen in den NVidia-grafikkarten settings helfen nicht.
Die rate verbessert sich wenn überhaupt nach dem umstellen der Grafik nur für wenige sekunden wobei es egal ist ob man die Grafik hoch oder runterschraubt.
Die CPU-Auslatung liegt (nur in der scherbenwelt gemessen) bei meist 30- aber auch bis 60%.
DIe verwendete Auflösung ist hierbei 1280x960 multisampling 24bit 1x, 75 hz frequenz und aktivierte vertikale sync., eingabeverzögerung verringert.
Nachdem ich viele Sachen ausprobiert habe, nicht von langem Erfolg braucht der Computer im Vollbildmodus auch sehr lange um das Bild wieder herzustellen und das Spiel wieder zu öffnen, nachdem ich im Windows war sprich 45.Sek was ich schon mrkwürdig genug finde.

Habt ihr vielleicht ne Idee woran es liegen könnte das der Rechner trotz akzeptaber raten so beschissen läuft?
Viedlen dank, euer Moki


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht's denn mit den Temperaturen im Rechner aus? Mal alle Lüfter überprüft und gereinigt und das Motherbord von Staub befreit?


----------



## claet (7. Juli 2009)

Mokrok schrieb:


> eingabeverzögerung verringert.



möööööp - hier liegt der fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mach die eingabeverzögerung mal aus!


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

Sagte ich nicht das die verringerun der eingabeverzögerung aus ist? achso ne ist sie aber.
der fehler musds woanders leigen im bios meine ich gesehen zu haben, dass die prozessortemperatur bei um die 50°C liegt


----------



## claet (7. Juli 2009)

Hm .. heißt der Menüpunkt nicht "Eingabeverzögerung verringern"??
Also wie auch immer, der Haken darf da nicht gesetzt sein!

Und wenn der Prozessor zu heiß ist geht er aus, dass er davor langsamer wird wäre mir neu.

Deine Graka is natürlich auch gar nich mal so der Hammer, wa!
Ich tippe auf Schatten und Eingabeverzögerung. Ich würde beides mal ausschalten.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

Erstmal ein Lob an Dich Mokrok! So muss ein Thread aussehen wenn man Hilfe ohne Umwege will. Toll!

Also gehen wir mal die Fehlerquellen durch: Gut, Eingabeverzögerung braucht enorm FPS, erklärt aber nicht, warum sie anfangs so gut sind. Prinzipiell kann man auch die Hardware ausschließen. Sicher kein Highend, aber für WoW passend. Temperatur - hier könnten wir mal tiefer schauen. Wie warm wird denn Deine Hardware unter Last? Tritt dieses Problem auch in anderen Spielen auf oder explizit in WoW? Sind die Temperaturen in Ordnung (Grafik im Bereich 60-80°C, CPU 40-60°C) würde ich mal beim Speicher schauen. Den Arbeitsspeicher evtl. mal mit Memtest testen. Vielleicht liegt ein Defekt vor und sobald dieser Bereich genutzt werden will fängt die Ruckelorgie an. Bei Nvidia gab es vor langer Zeit (8xxx-Serie wo auch die 9600GT dazugehört, nur ein neuer Name) einen Bug, bei dem der Speicher der Grafikkarte voll lief und es dann mit ruckeln anfing. Das kam dann aber sehr plötzlich und nicht schleppend.

Meine Tipps: Memtest, Grafiktreiber updaten und, so bitter es für jeden WoW-Spieler ist, Patches und UI sichern und neu installieren.


edit: Claet gibt es nicht ein Feature, dass die CPU runtertaktet bei zu hoher Temperatur? Ich mein schon...Thermal Throttling oder sowas in die Richtung. Und Eingabeverzögerung kann man auch ausschließen wenns eh deaktiviert ist.

Aber 50°C im BIOS sind heftig! Unbedingt CPU-Kühler entstauben! Selbst wenn die CPU geprimelt wurde ist sie bis man im BIOS ist wieder auf Idle-Temperaturen.


----------



## claet (7. Juli 2009)

Achso, was wir natürlich auch nicht vergessen dürfen sind Addons, die den Speicher vollschaufeln!

Es gibt da bekannte Addons die deutlich FPS schlucken. Ich zB hab schlechte Erfahrungen (was performance angeht) mit Carbonite gemacht und hab von gehört, dass Cartographer auch mies sein soll. 40-50fps mit der Graka empfinde ich jetzt nicht als so niedrig ehrlich gesagt...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (7. Juli 2009)

Carbonite frist viel Speicher stimmt, Recount auch weil es ja dauerhaft Daten sammelt bis man sie löscht. Da es ja nach gewisser Zeit kommt könnte es da nicht auch Memory Leak sein?


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir wars komisch heute in Halle der Blitze.
In der Richtung wo ich gegangen bin war alles flüssig,
nur ein kleienr Ruckler einmal beim gehen und wenn
ich da mich gedreht habe hat es übel geruckelt 15 FPS ca
sosnt in der anderen Richtung 30 FPS und da wo ich hingegangen
bin waren da noch alel Mobs.

Sichtweite auf halb sosnt alles weggemacht bzw ganz low.


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

Hab ich auch jenachdem in weche Richtung ich gucke ruckelts liegt aber einfach an den Ressourcen: klar wenn ich am abgrund der Scherbenwelt steht und ins nix gucke 75 fps wenn ich ins landes innere schaue weniger aber naja.

Addons hab ich nur den Questhelper und bagnon, hatte hee vor meinen arbeitspseicher auf 8gb ram zu erweitern und mir ne Nvidia GTX260 (vom werk übertaktet) zuholen.

Naja vielleicht liegt es echt an dem CPU der ja im bios 50°C aufweißt, naja hier im raum sinds ja auch 30 soviel Kühlung gibts da also nicht naja, aber das problem besteht ja auch im winter wenn es damit zusammenhängt und vorrausgesetzt das ist ein problem.
Gibt es denn ein Pogramm mit dem ich die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU überprüfen kann?


----------



## Yaggoth (7. Juli 2009)

Mokrok schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ein Pogramm mit dem ich die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU überprüfen kann?




Everest ist ganz brauchbar...


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

Everest, Realtemp, Coretemp und für die Grafikkarte GPU-Z. Das sind so die üblichen Verdächtigen.

Ansonsten: 8GB Ram sind für Normaluser sinnlos, da man keinen Performancegewinn beim spielen hat. 4GB reichen da übrig aus. Eine GTX260 ist ordentlich, die muss das Netzteil aber auch erstmal verkraften.


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? hab ja schon angst bekommen aber lese grad das man mind 500w haben sollte ich dachte die hätt ich aber doch hab ich genau 500 knapp aber naja daran solls net liegen ich guck mal vielleicht löst die graka ja all meine probleme aber wenn der cpu das problem ist naja wirds vielleicht dennoch besser aber eben net perfekt...

weil ich bin sovieles durchgegangen upüdates config-eintröge neuistaliert war es ehe.. auch vorher auf xp nix weltbewegendes also naja es is zum wahnsenig werden.. aber mal schaun jetzt


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

sag mal den genauen Namen des NTs. Für ein Billig-NT ist die GTX260 und dazu dein Quad schon sehr happig. Wenns was namhaftest ist gehts ohne Probleme. 


Edit: Ist ja garkein Quad, war irgendwie gerade an nem Q6600. Sag am besten trotzdem den Namen wegen den Anschlüssen.


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

SL-500 Netzteil 500 Watt ATX Super Silent 120mm Lüfter 19 - 24db


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

DAS ist böse! Ist absoluter Billigschrott für 15€ und zu nix zu gebrauchen, es hat nicht einen PCIe-Stecker. Sorry, aber damit wirds nix mit ner leistungsstarken Grafikkarte. Maximum wäre hier eine HD4770/HD4830/9800GT, und da lohnt der Wechsel von der 9600GT kaum bis garnicht.

Also brauchst du auch ein neues NT wenn du eine starke Grafikkarte vom Schlag einer GTX260 verbauen willst. Sonst wird das nix.


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

ok kein ding irgendwelche modelvorschläge?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

OCZ StealthXStream 500W

Wenn du mit Kabelmanagement willst kostet es mehr, aber das NT ist super.


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

und wie siehst hiermit us, hat mehr watt ist dafür aber prozentual billiger dennoch gute bewertungen bei amazon 
DTK Combat Power Power Supply 750 WATT Passiv PFC CE ATX PC-Netzteil


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Schrott!


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

ok bei amazon sind nur dumme die alle keine ahnung haben was?
bedenket bitte das ich kein millionär bin und ehe schon angefressen da ich jetzt so oder so über die 200€ marke komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

Vergiss die Bewergungen bei Amazon. Nicht böse gemeint, aber das sind meistens Leute die so viel Ahnung haben wie du auch. Außerdem - für was 750W? Da läuft das NT nur bei halber Last und ist so im Bereich mit der geringsten Effizienz.

Warum ein teures NT?

-Mehrere 12V-Schienen, welche auch genug Ampere haben
-_funktionierende_ Schutzfunktionen
-hohe Effizienz 
-geringe Lautstärke
-lange Lebensdauer

_NIEMALS_ bei einem Netzteil mit "Watt pro Euro" rechnen. Das geht so einfach nicht, da es noch viele andere relevante Daten gibt, wie die Ampere auf den 12V-Schienen bzw. ob mehrere getrennte vorhanden sind. Meistens erkennt man schon im Namen ob das NT was taugt oder nicht. NTs würde ich nur von namhaften Herstellern kaufen, immerhin hängt die Gesundheit meiner Hardware davon ab.

Glaub es mir: Das was ich dir gepostet habe ist das, mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis in dem Preisbereich! Ich würde dir kein anderes empfehlen, außer du willst zwingend ein modulares was aber eh nicht ins Budget passt.

außerdem: Die 200&#8364; wirst du ziemlich genau treffen. 150&#8364; für die Karte, 50&#8364; fürs NT.


----------



## Ogil (7. Juli 2009)

Ausserdem: Auf lange Sicht sparst Du mit dem teureren Netzteil, da hoeherer Wirkungsgrad bei geringerer Leistungsaufnahme auch bedeutet, dass Du letztlich weniger Strom "verbrauchst". Und umweltfreundlicher ist es auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABER: WoW muesste mit der Hardware absolut spielbar sein und ein Aufruesten ist nicht noetig. Die Ruckler muessen noch irgend eine andere Ursache haben!


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Bei Amazon gibt es bestimmt auch kompetente Leute. Aber wenn bei einen Netzteil nicht mal der Wirkungsgrad dabei steht, dann kann es nichts sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Willst du damit deine Wohnung heizen, oder den PC füttern? Ein effizientes Netzteil zahlt sich aus. Oder findest du es toll, wenn die Hälfte der Energie, die du reinsteckst (ja, die kostet auch etwas) in Wärme umgewandelt wird?

750 Watt Netzteil für 35 Euro? Wenn du unbedingt meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Komponenten danken es dir im übrigen auch, wenn du ein stabiles Netzteil hast.

Edit: Ich stimme Ogil zu. Mit einer 9600 GT sollte Wow kein Problem sein.


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

naja ab und zu zock ich ja auch noch hardware fressendere sachen das es mit wow en anderes problem gibt ist mir klar aber da gibts keine lösung für lol.
naja gut dann habe ich ja mit meurer hilfe ein super NT gefunden aber die graka kostet 183 is wie gesagt oc und die leistung liegt mir am herz


----------



## Ogil (7. Juli 2009)

Na dann...

Aber es ist natuerlich moeglich (je nachdem wo der Fehler steckt), dass sich das Problem auch mit neuer GraKa und mehr RAM nicht loest.


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

aber hat wer von euch das OCZ StealthXStream 500W
bei amazon ist die meinung nicht die beste beunruihgt mich auch bei eurer experten-meinung ein wenig naja ich will halt echt kein griff ins klo machen sry vielleicht lest ihr euch die sachen ma durch 
OCZ 500W Gamers StelthXstream


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

Das Netzteil ist super, das beweißen auch diverse Tests.


Und für eine GTX260 willst du nicht ernsthaft 183&#8364; ausgeben? Das geht ja mal garnicht! Das ist zu viel! Außerdem: OC-Varianten sind verdammt laut!

Für das Geld bekommst du eine Xpertvision/Palit GTX275 welche mehr Power hat als eine OC-GTX260! Entweder stock kaufen oder eine HD4890/GTX275.


Die HD4890 gibts übrigens schon sehr günstig und die hat auch mehr Leistung als die GTX260.

ach ja: Bewertungen zu dem NT kannst du auch hier lesen.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Also, ich persönlich würde das hier nehmen, wenn ich nicht zuviel ausgeben wollen würde:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a359520.html

Was es mit diesen Piepton beim OCZ Stealth auf sich hat, weiß ich nicht. Aber es berichten schon verdammt viele davon, wenn man sich das bei Alternate mal durchliest.
Persönliche Erfahrungen damit habe ich nicht. Ich kann nur die Werte beurteilen und die passen. Das Mod hätte allerdings noch ein 80plus Zertifikat. Das Stealth hat zwar die Effizienz angegeben, aber ein Zertifikat scheint es nicht zu haben.

Das hier habe ich und es ist der Hammer. Wird dir allerdings dann wohl zu teuer sein:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a300327.html


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

ok gut danke für die hilfe was würd ich nur ohne euch machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also wie wärs mit folgender combi:
Palit nVidia GTX 275 mit dem OCZ 500W Gamers StelthXstream  mit nem gesamtpreis von 238€ 
(und jetzt will ich nur noch zusagen hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ne spaß ich hab für alles en offenes ohr


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

Meine Zusage hast du

Wie Klos schon sagte: Solltest du dein Budget ein wenig erweitern können schnapp dir ein DarkPower Pro. Klos hat scheinbar eins, ich auch, das Ding ist genial. In jeder Lebenslage lautlos (und meins wird mit sehr stromfressender Hardware gequält) und das Kabelmanagement sowie die Länge der Kabel ist 1A.


edit: warum bei Amazon? Da ist das Zeug doch teurer?!

edit2: Naja doch nicht Sorry.


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

ok ich scheibs auf meinen geburtstag am 1. aber welches NT soll das sein könntest du nochma en link schicken? danke


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

das, welches Klos gepostet hat. Das brauchst du aber nicht Da reicht das StealthXStream vollkommen aus.


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Was es mit diesen Piepton beim OCZ Stealth auf sich hat, weiß ich nicht. Aber es berichten schon verdammt viele davon, wenn man sich das bei Alternate mal durchliest.
> Persönliche Erfahrungen damit habe ich nicht. Ich kann nur die Werte beurteilen und die passen. Das Mod hätte allerdings noch ein 80plus Zertifikat. Das Stealth hat zwar die Effizienz angegeben, aber ein Zertifikat scheint es nicht zu haben.



Ich kanns aus Erfahrung sagen: Ich hatte die 600W-Version und wurde fast verrückt. Bin zwei Tage später auf nen 450W Dark Power Pro umgestiegen, hab des StealthXstream zu OCZ geschickt und aus Kulanz/Wiedergutmachung nen 750W ModXstream bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dat Teil hab ich aber bei Ebay vertickert... für 80€.
Nen weiteres Beispiel is beim Rechner von nem Kumpel, dem hab ich anhand des PC-Zusammenstellungsthreads den (damaligen) 600€ PC bestellt. Mit dabei war nen 500W StealthXtream... wieder das Spulenfiepen... Naja, er kann damit leben, der Rechner steht unterm Tisch. Da er nurn Headset hat, hört er das Piepen net.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Ja und wie war das ModStream? Gabs da auch Auffälligkeiten?


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

Ka, habs bei ebay verkauft. Wollts ja in der OVP belassen, war sogar noch verschweißt.

Edit: Die ModXtreamreihe soll die Probleme aber net ham.

Edit2: Hab kurz ma meinen Bekannten gefragt: Bis aufs Piepsen hatter keine Probs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 des Teil is halt angenehm leise, nur des Piepsen is für empfindliche Personen nervig...^^


----------



## Ogil (7. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab in beiden Rechnern das OCZ-StealthXStream (jeweils die 600W-Variante) und keines davon piepst (also wirklicht gar nicht - meine Ohren sind gross und empfindlich!).


----------



## Ceek (7. Juli 2009)

Meins mit 500W fiepst wenn es im soft-off modus ist. Ist mir aber eigentlich vollkommen egal, weil ich sowieso die Steckerleiste ausmach->Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

@ Ogil:

Jup, is ne 50:50 Chance, nen "Schlechtes" zu bekommen.

@ Ceek: Geh ma nahe an den Rechner, wenn er an is, du wirsts auch hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (7. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Ich kanns aus Erfahrung sagen: Ich hatte die 600W-Version und wurde fast verrückt.



Ich hab in einem unserer Rechner auch das 600W OZC verbaut, bisher hab ich noch kein gefippe oder sonstige auffällikeiten bemerkt.

Ansonsten kann ich Corsair Netzteile empfehlen, zumindest hab ich mit denen bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerding sind die meist etwas teuerer. 

Ansonsten halt auf die Gesamtleistung der 12V Schiene(n) achten, bei den meistens NoName haben nur die 3,3 und die 5V Leitungen viel Leistung und die benutzte heutzutage ein "moderner" Computer kaum mehr da es kaum noch Verbraucher gibt die die Spannung nutzen (zumindest keine die nennbar Leistung ziehen...). bei einem 600W Netzteil sollte die 12V Leitung schon >=40 A verkraften können.

Wenn du auch nicht nur deine Wohnung heizen willst bzw. auch noch darauf achten willst wieviel Strom das Ding unnütz verbraucht solltest du auch auf die Effizienz achten (80+).

Ansonsten ist einfach gesagt so ziemlich jedes Marken Netzteil (echte bekannte Marken, keine Fantasymarken ala Super Power Tech usw....) besser als ein NoName Gerät. Die Mehrkosten machen sich auf alle Fälle bezahlt, zum einen durch die vorhandene ausreichende Leistun und zum anderen durch die eingesparte Energie.

Also ich kann dir nur zu dem OCZ raten ist nicht so teuer und Leistungsmäßig völlig ausreichend und läuft (zumindest bei mir^^) problemlos.


----------



## Ceek (7. Juli 2009)

@ RaDon: Stimmt, steht halt unterm Tisch. Meinst du, dass ich damit bei ner Rückgabe durchkomm?


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

naja gut DarkPower Pro + gtx 275  gleich 290€ bei amazo nsonst aber mit versandkosten und so fast genausoteuer also was solls meine eltern freuen sich haha


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

Hier nochma nen Link zum Netzteilsupport von OCZ (da is auch mein Thread irgendwo zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

klick

Ah, guck! Mein Thema ;D

klick

Edit: @Ceek: Wenns dich net stört oder dus net hörst, wenn der Rechner an is, würd ichs net einschicken. Ich hab extrem empfindliche Ohren (ich hör zwar nur das was ich will, aber sowas hör ich!^^), habs wie in dem Thread beschrieben sogar durch laute Musik durch gehört (eben, weil ich so darauf "anspringe"). Is bei alten Röhrenfernsehern genauso. Ich hör selbst hier oben in meinem Zimmer ab und zu das Piepsen vom TV meiner Eltern...^^


----------



## Ceek (7. Juli 2009)

Ok, ich schreib dem mal ne Mail, bis jetzt hab ich es ja nicht direkt bemerkt und ich hab das Netzteil seit ziemlich genau 6 Monaten.


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

Was mir grad noch einfällt: An deiner Stelle würd ichs übern Händler machen. Du musst, wenn dus an OCZ direkt verschicken willst, 13&#8364; Versand bezahlen --> geht nach Holland.


----------



## Ceek (7. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Tipp. Hatte das bei HWV gekauft, die Frage ist halt, was ich während des Umtauschs ohne Netzteil, also auch ohne PC mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will ja hier im Technik Bereich aktiv bleiben.


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

Machs so wie ich, kauf die nen BeQuiet, Coolermaster was weiss ich, von mir aus auchn Corsair, baus ein wenns da is und schick dann des OCZ zur GaraRep ein. Des reparierte/getauschte (wovon ich ausgeh) verkaufste dann bei ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (7. Juli 2009)

Könnt ihr mir was zu dem Netzteil sagen, sieht find ich klasse aus und ein Vorteil wäre der Tausch durch OCZ. Ich hab bis jetzt noch nix zum Thema Piepen zu dem gehört.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Hab nen Test darüber gelesen und der war sehr positiv.


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

ausserdem soll das ja auch nur die eine reihe betreffen wie hießm sie noch gleich?


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

StealthXtream, und tasächlich nur die.


----------



## Mokrok (7. Juli 2009)

lol den thrald sollte man umbenennen aber naja


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2009)

Mokrok schrieb:


> lol den thrald sollte man umbenennen aber naja


Sorry, sowas entwickelt sich schonmal in einem Thread hier im Forum ;D Da kommt man aufn Thema und schon wird seitenlang drüber gefachsimpelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (8. Juli 2009)

hab seit ner woche nen fps prob. davor immer auf höchster auflösung um die 75 fps, nun zwischen 20 und 30  
addons hab ich mal ausgestellt, grafik runtergeschraubt, cpu temp alles ok
keine ahnung woran es liegt bzw. was ich noch machen kann -.-


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2009)

_Warte , ich schau mal schnell.. : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## claet (8. Juli 2009)

nene painschkes, ich weiß es!

du hast bestimmt diese lampe hier, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist ein bekanntes kompatibilitätsproblem, die verträgt sich nicht mit wow. 
stecker der lampe raus und gut is!


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2009)

_Ist das etwa die Pixar Lampe? °_°_


----------



## arenasturm (8. Juli 2009)

-.-


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> -.-


Wie wärs wenn du anstatt von (übrigens verbotenen) 1-Wort-Posts deine PC-Komponenten und so hier reinposten würdest?


----------



## Mokrok (8. Juli 2009)

So ich bin  mal wieder in Nagrand unterwegs diesmal aber feste im Vollbildmodus mit High Eistellungen.
Nach verringern der Bodenobjektdichte und der Schatten läuft es gut, jedoch erwarte ich eig das der es auch mit hinkriegt, vor allem in dalaran und so.
ich meine die Frames sind ja da die Umsetzung allerdings nicht. So hab jetzt grad auchnochmal die Nvidia settings runtergeschraubt ma sehn ob ich wieder Frames von 80 und mehr erziehlen kann.

edit: ok hab ich nicht in der scherbenwelt ist wohl generell nicht mehr wie 75 möglich was mich wunder die performence is ja da aber die einstellungen müssten jetzt eigendlich mehr frames hergeben naja schon ein mysterium für sich mein system


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

arenasturm mach doch bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, ansonsten wirds unübersichtlich. Kost ja nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mokrok anstatt dem DarkPower Pro könntest du auch ein Modu82+ von Enermax kaufen, die sind auch klasse! Das Fatal1ty kenn ich nicht, aber OCZ macht an sich gute Sachen. Die Fatal1ty-Sachen (ist irgendein Profi-Gamer) taugen in der Regel gut was, sind aber ein wenig teurer als "normale" Produkte. Bei dem NT scheint aber das P/L-Verhältnis zu stimmen.


----------



## Mokrok (8. Juli 2009)

Naja bleibem wir beim Dark pro mein vater findet die 100Euro schon übertrieben aber naja qualität egal den hohl ich hat auch ne bessere bewertung bei amazon sprich 5sterne und ja den nehm ich und ok damit ist das hardware problem ja gelöst^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

jopp, richtig.


----------



## Mokrok (9. Juli 2009)

So ein kleines problem wäre da noch;
Bei meinem aktuellen NT hängen alle kabel bereits am Netz, werden diese hier Seperat mitgeliefert? Oder wäre das NT garnicht kompaktibel, vielen Dank?


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

wenn du ein modulares NT kaufst, also eins mit Kabelmanagement, werden alle Kabel mitgeliefert.


----------



## Mokrok (9. Juli 2009)

und woran erkenne ich (beim kauf) ein modulares NT? und was wird beim nicht modularen NT verkauft nur der fette Block?


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

Bei einem Netzteil sind grundsätzlich alle Kabel enthalten. Modular bedeutet einfach, dass das NT Kabelmanagement hat. Das ist ein besonderes und praktisches Feature, für das man aber einen Mehrpreis einkalkulieren muss. Erkennbar ist dies auf Bildern, in der Produktbeschreibung oder im Namen.

Beispiele für modulare Netzteile: OCZ ModXStream, BeQuiet! DarkPower Pro, Enermax Modu82+, Coolermaster RealPower oder Corsair mit "HX" im Namen. Mehr fallen mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein, frag einfach nach wenn du ein bestimmtes im Blick hast.


----------



## Mokrok (9. Juli 2009)

na ok dann geht das ja klar vielen dank


----------

